# Camp Lucy registration is now open!



## Chandler (Mar 31, 2008)

The third annual Camp Lucy, held at Camp Robin Hood on Ossipee Lake in Freedom New Hampshire is coming fast. To read about the camp and what we do, I have links below. This is a three day event for golden retrievers and their people.

Our website has been updated and the registration forms are ready to go. You can register on line or print out the form and mail it in. This years Camp will be held the weekend after Labor Day, September 10th to the 12th. 
We're all excited about Camp this year and can't wait for September..(I can't believe I just said that!)

While you're on our website, please read about the Legacy Award winners. Here are the links..

Main page... http://www.goldstockfund.org/

Legacy Award winners.... http://www.goldstockfund.org/lightbox/2010_ll_award.html

Camp Lucy registration.... http://www.goldstockfund.org/tgf/camplucyinstructions.html

Hope to see you there!

Chan


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Voted for GRREAT!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry, I meant that for the Chase thread.


----------

